# Will a tile wet saw cut aquarium glass?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll retile my bathroom and got a hold of a wet saw... I also have glass from an old hex aquarium I took apart. I tried cutting the glass with a hand glass cutter but that didn't work. The glass was too thick and tough.

thanks for the response.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

YES!
http://www.instructables.com/id/EXJRCUVF5R8MT0F/


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

But have you tried it yet? Did it work well?


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

make sure you are using a diamond blade.

another way to cut glass is scoring it then breaking it. You can make very nice clean cuts this way. If your saw blade is not sturdy or to large of grit for the glass you can easily chip it or crack it. Take this from a glassblower/coldworker


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

isn't there something about not drilling/cutting tempered glass as well (the type of glass in most aquariums these days....)


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

mori: Haven't tried it yet.

retoid: the guy on that site said a regular blade for the wet saw works too but if I can get a hold of a diamond blade I would definitely use it. We'll see. And I mentioned scoring didn't work for me. The glass is too thick or tempered or something.

hooha: You can drill & cut tempered glass. You just need the right tools.


----------



## PDX-PLT (Feb 14, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> hooha: You can drill & cut tempered glass. You just need the right tools.


I've never heard that before. I find it hard to believe; do you have a reference? Tempered panels are cut to size first, and then tempered.

Tempered glass is usually only used for the bottom of tanks.


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

You CAN cut or drill tempered glass but you will definitely end up with more pieces than you were originally planning on. As PDX-PLT said tempered glass is generally only used for the bottom.

Brian


----------



## daveenedy (Jan 5, 2007)

If you live in an area that still has an "old style" hardware store (NOT home depot or Lowes) you can take it there to get cut. Usually they wont even charge you. 

(If it IS tempered you can NOT cut through it. Unless you want it to be in 1000 pieces)

dave


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I just tried cutting the aquarium glass. It worked. The edge is a little rough but the edge needs to be sanded anyways. Maybe if I taped the glass first, it would help.

You guys are right, it's not tempered.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

The glass tops are usually tempered, or at lease they used to be. The sliding glass top I made is 3/8" tempered, the local glass shop cut it to my specs.

Tommy <9))>>{


----------

